# Recommended lights for photo tent?



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 6, 2013)

An anybody recommend reasonably priced lights to use with a photo tent for pen photography?

Thanks!


----------



## MartinPens (Oct 6, 2013)

The right lighting makes all the difference. It may not be cheap. Take a look at Alzo Digital. Excellent lights.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## edstreet (Oct 6, 2013)

The last post I made I used a 2x D cell flashlight.  Tho my goto light is a monolight.


----------



## Dan Hintz (Oct 6, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> An anybody recommend reasonably priced lights to use with a photo tent for pen photography?


I use several 100W daylight fluorescents.  <$10.


----------



## Whaler (Oct 6, 2013)

I use 3 26w 5000k CFLs in 8" reflectors.


----------



## NittanyLion (Oct 6, 2013)

I use a box, lined in white heavy paper, and 2-26 watt 5000k fluorescents.


----------



## farmer (Oct 22, 2013)

*photography*

My photo tent is 5ftx5ftx5ft .

I have these Amazon.com: CowboyStudio 3300 Watt Photo Studio Lighting Softbox Video Light Kit Boom Set and Carry Case - VL-9026S-B-85W: Electronics

That might be to big for your tent. 

Cowboy studio lighting carries allot of cheap lighting for product photography.

IMO I would only use the 55watt or smaller florescent day time bulbs.
I do not think you will need allot of lights on because of glare.

Allot of my photos are over 3 second shutter speeds.

Pm me if you wish to see my photos. I have been shooting in photo tent for about a year, I will share all my failures with you :wink:



Farmer


----------



## jeff (Oct 22, 2013)

I use these.


----------

